# Opinions Wanted on New 4X4



## RedskinFan228

Well it is finally time. The ole lady gave in and my Rodeo is finally being retired. Will say one thing I put a new Jasper motor in it 3 yrs ago and it has 75K on it and she still runs great. Starts immediately, has no rust and never had to be pulled out in it. Does great on the beach  but just turned it over to 200K and so I am in the market for a new truck.

What does everyone think......Right now I am open. My price range caps at 35K so no Hummers (well I do love the H3 and it fits my price range so feel free to voice you opinon on it).

I like that new Toyota you know the one with the white roof what is it called anyway. Anyone own one? What are the specifics? cost, how well does it do on the beach 

Leaning towards the Tacoma, the 4 door version V6 with 4 or 6 inch lift (suggestions on the lift, rims and tires as I have never lifted a truck before and this one I will do immediately after it leaves the lot.)

Nissan Xtera Looks rugged anyone own one how does it do off road? Cost? gas milage? 

Sorry no Fords please just have not had the best of luck with them and since they bailed on Norfolk and cost a lot of my friends their jobs.... well screw them.

Thanks for everyones help here I plan on looking for a week or so then signing the dotted line kinda like to have it for a trip south June 10

Ken


----------



## Railroader

If I was buying a new vehicle today, it'd be the Jeep Rubicon Unlimited, 4 door, hardtop. Upgrade to 33x12.50's and drive it 'til it quits.


----------



## fishinmama

*if you are planning on a rod rack for same*

and will need a front hitch mount....
just make sure that it is available for whatever you choose before you buy rather than have it become an issue after.


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Honda RidgeLine*

I have a 2005 Rubicon Unlimited - it's awesome on the beach - but there are issues while getting there: security, storage space, ride, comfort etc.
A front reciever has to be mounted above the bumper unless you have something custom fabricated (the steering box is in the way). I wouldn't part with the Rubicon but, if I had it to do over I would do the RidgeLine: good clearance, limited slip rear 4X4 and it's a Honda.


----------



## Sea2aeS

whatever you do, dont buy a chevy unless you like walking alot or need the excercise. Theyre about as reliable as president bush.


----------



## Fish 4 Life

I don't think you can go wrong with a jeep. I think the 4 door wranglers on 33s look awesome and are the most functional. Be sure to tell us what you decide!


----------



## surfchunker

*Look around*

What do you on the beach .... for me I see lots of Jeep SUV's and Ford Trucks ....

the ridgeline looks to have a serious short bed ...

Secondly I'd confirm being able to find a front hitch for that model ... 

For me I'd buy a Mid size truck with an extended cab ... not too bad on gas ... good bit of room ...

SUV's are cool to heard lots of good things about the Xterra ... awesome for being able to lock it up ....


----------



## RedskinFan228

BLUESMAN said:


> I have a 2005 Rubicon Unlimited - it's awesome on the beach - but there are issues while getting there: security, storage space, ride, comfort etc.
> A front reciever has to be mounted above the bumper unless you have something custom fabricated (the steering box is in the way). I wouldn't part with the Rubicon but, if I had it to do over I would do the RidgeLine: good clearance, limited slip rear 4X4 and it's a Honda.


Thanks for all the suggestions everyone keep them coming. BTW the Toyota with the Whit top is the LJ crusier (I think LOL). 

Bluesman correct me if I am wrong here but a limited slip means that the wheel with the least resistance gets the power (spins) now why would I want that If my left rear is stuck and my right rear is free (even in the air as if I had bottomed out like you can do in a deep rut on the beach) why would I want the free wheel to get the power if it is not the one stuck. I would want the wheel that is stuck to get the power to pull its way out. I think I would want differential that locks so all tires get equal power and all wheels turn (quad lock). I know that the Toyota LJ crusier has this as a feature )option though LOL. As does some of the Tacoma modles. Anyone want to chirp in here on this subject.....What about the jeeps?????

Thanks again
Ken


----------



## Railroader

Ken,

Most vehicles have "open carrier" differentials, which only give power to one side, and it'll be the one that is spinning, every time.

A "limited slip" differential (there are several types, and generally referred to as "positive traction") is better, since it will send SOME power to the other side, if one side spins. Get a limited slip in a tight bind, or in the air, and you'll still end up with one side spinning.

A "locking differential" is a differential with actual mechanically locking parts that transfer power equally to both sides, all the time. There are several types of these, operated electrically, mechanically, or pneumatically.

The Toyota FJ cruiser can be had with a rear locker, and the Jeep can be had with lockers at both ends, I believe.


----------



## VICIII

Nissan ...
I have the Pathfinder... Great SUV... 270 hp and some good gas mileage... I do not have the 4x4 but read many good things on the 4x4... I just leased on and needed 6 passenger... Had an Xtera and loved it.. it was a 2000 I think. road it till 115,000 miles on it and only changed breaks and oil, bought a new fan switch cause it was either on full or off. Sold it for more than I owed (good resale). My only complaint was that it was slow and underpowered with low MPG. I hear that they fixed that. I like Nissan and my Dad work for ford for over 38 years...


----------



## turfrooster

*tacoma*

go with the new tacoma 4 doror 4wd v6 265 hp.


----------



## mdram

dodge power wagon.

i drool everytime i see one.


----------



## narfpoit

This is a great article on the FJ.
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=108557


----------



## Sea2aeS

some may disagree, but limited slip isnt needed on the beach. I dont have it in my truck, or thye one before this. Its all about AIRING DOWN and driving with intelligence. Theres many times when im aired down and dont use 4wd at all. 

Drop down to 20psi, take it easy, stay in the tracks and shift gears accordingly so as not to bog the transmission down. if the engine begins to bog down, shift into a lower gear. If driving an automatic especially, use either 1st or 2nd instead of D and especially dont use O/D. Your tranny will last eons longer.


----------



## 1BadF350

FYI my truck is for sale.
2003 Chevrolet Tahoe Z-71 4x4 
Flex fuel Ethanol (E-85) compatible
Black exterior/grey leather interior
6 disk CD, DVD, TV, bose stereo
Onstar, XM radio equipped (not currently subscribed)
Quad captains chairs and full third row seating
89k miles,Tranny only has 93 miles on it (yes 93) 
6" Skyjacker suspension lift
325-65R18 Nitto Terra Grapplers
18x9 Moto Metal 951 chrome wheels
Awsome Denali style woodgrain kit inside
Billet grille
Too much to really list everything.

I am super anal retentive when it comes to keeping my truck clean and running top notch. I have receipts for everything EVER done to this truck. EVERY modification and EVERY oil change at every 3000 miles. The reason I am selling it is because building 4x4 trucks is my hobby and passion. Every 2 or so years I get tired of it and I'm ready to move on to my next project. In this case my next project will be an even bigger and badder F-350 that my previous one.
If you would like an outstanding reference on this truck please feel free to call the customizing shop that performed all the modifications.
Customizing Connection 301-330-9688 please speak to Dave Dennis to shop owner. Tell him you are interested in buying one of his customers trucks. His shop is immaculate and he performs work on many very high end vehicles for professional sports athletes and radio personalities. Hiw website is

Included with the truck are all OEM parts that originally came with it that were replaced during the buildup, including EVERYTHING needed to put the truck back to it's original factory condition such as wheels, tires, shocks, bracketry, springs, etc, etc.

The Denali woodgrain interior and wood laden steering wheel are just about one of a kind and very impressive and luxurious.
The Skyjacker suspension lift maintains the factory smooth ride. I swear to the man upstairs that this truck rides as smooth now as the day it rolled off the assembly line.
There is a door ding above the gas tank door and a small dent in the lower right rear 1/4 panel from when I accidently backed into a yellow parking lot pole. I will fix these items on my on dime prior to transferring the vehicle to it's buyer. Any shipping costs will be incurred by the buyer, however I will deliver it free of charge with a full tank of gas withing a reasonable distance of say 300 miles or so.

Oh yeah, it has a new GM certified tranny that was installed this past week by JKoons GMC with a 3 yr 50k mile warranty. The tranny as of today has 93miles on it. Yes, only 93 miles. 
Link to pics:








Asking $22,000


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Well there you have it!*

This was just about like penn vs abu!

RailRoader was right on with the limited slip versus open differential - you could say it limits the slip or spin. 

Always air down I take mine down to 18lbs.

I have a 1995 Cherokee sport 4X4 with limited slip rear - I feel like its the best vehicle on the beach if only the rear hatch window opened.

I got a deal on the Rubicon - it has a limited slip differential in the rear and selectable lockers front and back - it's overkill but I have a feeling of confidence like never before. 

You may never get stuck, you may never need a limited slip or locker, you may never need a shovel, jack or tow strap. But if you do get stuck ????? wouldn't they be nice to have?

Air down - be happy with whatever you buy, they're mostly all good; subject to opinion!

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Fish 4 Life

I'd get that guys Tahoe.


----------



## fishinmama

our tahoe runs great on the beach & so does our jeep


----------



## lipyanker

1badf350,

nice tahoe that xtra work sounds nice as well as looks good


----------



## RedskinFan228

Thanks everyone Railroader thanks for clearing that differential question up for me. The Cruiser comes with locking differential and limited slip. The Tacma can have locking differentials added for around $300.00 (it is otional) But as Bluesman said you may never need bth types but nice to know it is there in case you do need it. I do lower the pressure down to 20 and drive properlly and have only been stuck on the beah once (operator error) but as the tide came in sure could have used that locking differential. The guy who pulled me out had it and never spun a tire pulling me to safety LMAO. Booze and 4X4 just does not mix so I gave up the booze LOL

That Tahoe looks sweet I saw it when you posted it a few months ago and trust me I almost called yu then  However since I have the ole lady convinced to let me get a new truck I am gonna do just that.

Thanks for the link to Edmounds but I read it a couple nights ago. That a several others. Sounds like the cruiser is the real deal when it comes to off road driving. Looks like it will go anywhere one of the best right ups I have seen on 4X4s. Although the Tacoma got a great one as well. 

I test drove the cruiser today and really loved it. Driving the Tacoma Friday. Funny the cruiser is a little cheaper tha the Tacoma. Even got the Toyota dealer agreeing to add a lift and bigger tires to a Tacoma if I decide to get one. 

Leaning towards the cruiser now but I have always loved the Tacoma and Xteria. So will drive them Friday and make a choice and see which one cuts a better deal with me. May even have a new truck this weekend .....but no rush as long as I have it by mid June when I head South (one of many many planned trips this summer/fall) 

1badf350 drop me a PM as will want to lift and put some better tires on whatever truck I do get. Sure would like some ideas on the cost to do some of those things or call me 757 375 663

Again thanks for everyones help

Ken


----------



## 1BadF350

RedskinFan228 said:


> 1badf350 drop me a PM as will want to lift and put some better tires on whatever truck I do get. Sure would like some ideas on the cost to do some of those things or call me 757 375 663
> 
> Again thanks for everyones help
> 
> Ken


Price depends on the vehicle. My exact set up cost about $5000.
Keep me informed about your truck. My dad now owns his own customizing shop and I can get you a super deal. I wish he had started it before I got mine done. I could have saved a boatload$$.


----------



## 1BadF350

If anybody else is interested in my truck, let me know. My asking price is OBO, (but I won't give it away).


----------



## Fish 4 Life

I sure wish you were looking at American trucks. My father and two of my uncles work at the Ford plant, and I can't say that I completely blame Ford. It is a business and they have to do what's good for business. One of the problems is that so many Americans are buying Toyotas, Nissans, and Hondas. I don't know about ya'll but I'm proud of my family's legacy with Ford and don't let anyone park an import in my driveway. I think it was a sad day when Toyota passed Ford in sales, and I think it's gonna be a tragedy if and when they surpass GM. Everyone's recommending Tacomas and FJ Cruisers and whatever. Oh, and the Ridgeline, I'm sorry but that ain't even a truck. I'm not trying to start anything, just pointing something out.


----------



## narfpoit

Here is why no one mentioned ford.

http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2004-03-02-trucks_x.htm

An article by consumer reports ranking 34 factory off road vehicles. 

here are the rankings.

Top off-roaders 

Consumer Reports rates 14 four-wheel-drive vehicles, of 34 tested, true off-roaders. From the best down:
Toyota Tacoma TRD
Chevrolet Avalanche
Toyota Tundra
Toyota Land Cruiser
Land Rover Discovery
Toyota 4Runner
Lexus GX470
Dodge Ram
Land Rover Freelander
Jeep Grand Cherokee
Kia Sorento
Nissan Xterra
VW Touareg
Mitsubishi Montero

Worst

Weight, on-road design put Expedition at bottom:
Chevrolet TrailBlazer/GMC Envoy
Ford Explorer Sport Trac
Ford Explorer
Ford Expedition



except for the Chevy in second place the top is filled with Toyotas. I am not saying there is anything wrong with the Fords they just arent made for off roading, they are minivans that ride like a truck. The only reason I dont drive a toyota is because my uncle is a gm mechanic and can fix my blazer for me when it has problems, and because they dont have much head room for tall people.

I am with you on that ridgeline though they have no ground clearance at all. You wouldnt see me on the beach in that thing unless they lifted it 6" and put some bigger tires on it.


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Yuppy Trucks!*

There ain't a true Off Roader on that list!
Don't mean to offend anyone!!


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Just went back and read the USA Today Article*

Like I said Yuppy Trucks! Those on the list were selected from the *"most popular suvs". *
I would guess those would be selected by socker moms - Gee where's the audi, benz, and beamer?


----------



## narfpoit

I think the Article was reviewing new vehicles on the market at the time it was written. I too would not consider any of them Off road vehicles as stock and they surely cant compare to some of the older vehicle with lots of modifications. But he said he was purchasing a new vehicle so that is the information I provided. My point was mostly that the Fords are the worst of the new stuff for off road.

John


----------



## mdram

BLUESMAN said:


> There ain't a true Off Roader on that list!
> Don't mean to offend anyone!!


i hope your talking abot the worst list

the best list has at least 2
dodge ram and jeep grand cherokee


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*I would be willing to say*

that my Tacoma has been in some places that the majority of others people would not dare take their vehicle and the majority of vehicles would not go. Mud, sand, water, snow, whatever. They should make a commercial because the 154,000 miles that are on this truck are hard earned. Very hard earned.

Am I trying to tear it up? Nope. I bought the truck to drive, not baby. The first day I owned it I took it to the beach and put it on the sand. 

I don't live at the coast but visit frequently. The majority of off roading I do is when I am hunting and when I go to Fort Fisher fishing. And I drive it to work every day. (54 miles round trip).

It is a 2000 Tacoma Extended cab 4x4 with a 4 cyl. I paid $20,000 for it brand new and it has been a great truck. Little to no maint. I finally put a clutch in it in January. 

I would love to drive an American made truck. I have actually owned a Chevy S10 years ago. It could not hang. I have to spend my money on what will get me to and from and will last. My Tacoma has proven itself time and time again. I can't hardly consider buying anything else.

This is my 2nd Toyota truck. The only thing I would change is the color. I should have not bought a red one. My third Toyota will be white, just like the 1st one.

I am not knocking any other vehicle just stating my opinion and experiences. Toyota has earned my loyalty. 

My wife drives a Subaru Outback. If it had more ground clearance I would take it on the sand. It has been a great vehicle as well. 

Darin


----------



## Fish 4 Life

I'm not saying that Toyotas are bad cars. Any legit auto manufacturer makes good cars, otherwise they wouldn't be there. But I also know that most every SUV and truck can handle the beach, especially with the modifications Redskinfan has in mind. (suspension and tires) All I'm saying is that we, as Americans, are selling ourselves out. We are importing more and more and not exporting, and that's killing our economy. The auto industry isn't the only example. Most stores you go to are mostly filled with Chinese made goods. China, a communist country, is becoming a larger economic power than us, and part of it is the consumer's fault. The auto industry is a prime example of us selling ourselves out and that is why I wish more Americans would buy American products including cars and trucks.


----------



## RedskinFan228

I will say his I did buy American until 12 yrs ago when I bought an isuzu Rodeo. The engine only lasted 135K but the Jasper I put in it is great and everything else runs great so no other complaints.

I did have a Bronco II.....will say one thing other than operator error and a fifth of booze that got me stuck I put it through hell and never got it stuck even pulled out some S10 blazers while hunting on those old red clay lodding trails. However it wore out at 100K everything started failing first motor then electrical system etc etc etc

Remember when they came out hell you saw them everywhere and I mean everywhere now (they came out in 83 through about 90) you rarely see one. 

Has anyone read the right up the FJ Cruiser gets, it ran the baja 1000 stock and the rubicon trail stock and completed both and even won its class in the baja 1000. It is built for off road I will send anyone that wants one the 50 page brochures from Toyota  I have a couple of them 

The Tacoma too is built for off road gets best ratings in everything from off road to reliability to resale value. 

I would have no problem buying American but I am spending 30K I am sorry to say it but I want something that will last me past the length of the payment plan. 

Looks like it will be the Tacoma as the wife thinks it is ugly she dont appreciate the rugged good looks of that truck. I test drove both of them and man they are both sweet especially that cruiser. I got the toyota dealer to give me either one for invoice cost on in stock models (for next 8 days) let me if you want to know which va bch dealer PM me then "check" erd your box later and see if I "Flag"ed you back LOL

Ken

Ken


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr

buy a ford bronco thats how i roll and i have never been stuck


----------



## Fish 4 Life

That's what I have. A '96 full size Ford Bronco. It's the 5.8L V8 and sits on 33" BFGoodriches. Certainly one of the most powerful and capable stock trucks around.


----------



## bldgengineer

My GF has a 2003 xterra with v6 auto and its probably the best thing out there as far as the beach is concerned. It's light, well balanced, and has a lot of room in the back. The truck came standard with 31" A/T tires, which is more than I can say for my 06 f150. It doesn't have LSD and like someone else said you really don't need it for the beach. Honestly, if you're looking to follow other people's trails beach, buy what everyone else said. If you're looking to make you're own w/o having to make modifications to it, buy an xterra.

Redskinsfan, you do know that the fj cruiser requires 91 octane right? That means you'll be filling an SUV with supreme all the time


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*High Octane*

Wonder why Toyota went and did something like that? Looks like they have a reliable motor that does not require high octane.

Darin


----------



## dsurf

*Tacoma*



turfrooster said:


> go with the new tacoma 4 doror 4wd v6 265 hp.


I love the Tacoma, but let's been accurate....the V6 only has* 236 HP with 266 ft lbs of torque.*....


----------



## Jake 23

*Dodge all the way*

any dodge truck. mine is a '00 with appx 220,000 miles, go offraoding all the time, and she keeps on tickin


----------



## SkunkApe

*It's a small world*

So I'm sitting outside Checkered Flag waiting for some paperwork to be processed. I got to talking to a gentleman about what we want to purchase. He says he's leaning towards the FJ Cruiser. Hmmm...I remember a P&S poster talking about that. Then we got to talking about what we're getting rid of. He says a Rodeo...I say "Pier & Surf poster"??? Yes, it was Redskinsfan228. It's small world. BTW, I got the Toyota Tundra Crew Cab 4x4 I wanted for a very fair price. I recommend Checkered Flag, very honest and up front about the whole process.


----------



## RedskinFan228

SkunkApe said:


> So I'm sitting outside Checkered Flag waiting for some paperwork to be processed. I got to talking to a gentleman about what we want to purchase. He says he's leaning towards the FJ Cruiser. Hmmm...I remember a P&S poster talking about that. Then we got to talking about what we're getting rid of. He says a Rodeo...I say "Pier & Surf poster"??? Yes, it was Redskinsfan228. It's small world. BTW, I got the Toyota Tundra Crew Cab 4x4 I wanted for a very fair price. I recommend Checkered Flag, very honest and up front about the whole process.


Nice meeting ya definately a small world. I had some concerns about all the extra "fees" they were trying to add TDA $475 that neither the manager nor the salesman knew what was not paying that, dealer hold back fee 550.00 and some kind of finance reserve fee they said this was a fee for the truck sitting on the lot I said I wanted the invoice price as they had quoated me over the internet and said no to those added BS fees well as I was walking out the door they finally agreed to my price bottom line dont pay those added fees. I got invoice price and still wanted to think for 24 hours.

Yes I am aware that it is 91 octane which equates to $4.00 more a tankful say 60 fill ups/yr so $240.00 more a year I can live with that. besides I would have burned high test in it more than likely anyways. Check out the spec's on the new Tacoma they also say 91 octane. So what the heck. Besides for 26000 with dang near all the options you could want I cant beat the price  

Ken


----------



## SkunkApe

*Get them by the leash*

Ken, 
Get financed before you go in. Don't go w/ their financing dept., they'll just grid you. That way you have set amount to spend. All those Fee's will be rolled into exactly what you have to spend. For example, if you have 30K you want to spend, get a check from your bank, chances are you'll get a better finance rate from your bank, you walk when they want you to fess up more $$$. That's what I did, and they capitulated. You say I have a check for 30k, that's all I have....are you going work with me or what?? It worked for me. Now I'm staring at a ride in my driveway and....:beer:


----------



## RedskinFan228

SkunkApe said:


> Ken,
> Get financed before you go in. Don't go w/ their financing dept., they'll just grid you. That way you have set amount to spend. All those Fee's will be rolled into exactly what you have to spend. For example, if you have 30K you want to spend, get a check from your bank, chances are you'll get a better finance rate from your bank, you walk when they want you to fess up more $$$. That's what I did, and they capitulated. You say I have a check for 30k, that's all I have....are you going work with me or what?? It worked for me. Now I'm staring at a ride in my driveway and....:beer:


Well I gt their best price in writting, then went to Priority and worked them for a couple hours funny they couldnt get close to Checkerd flag until I got up and as I was leaving I said BTW here is what I can get it for at Checkered Flag ad they looked at my quote shook their head and said they hated to do it bt said they could not match the price as Checerd flag was 500 below invoice  so I said see ya I was going to buy it at checkerd flag. Before I got into checkerd flag they called me on my cell and said they would match any competitors price. So now I at least have a choice in colors LOL. Checkerd flag only had the Black Cherry in the one I wanted whereas Priority had the blue one. So to make the wife feel like she was a part of this process I told her she could make 2 decisions 1) she could decide on either the FJ cruiser or the Tacoma (tacoma costs almost 1000 more so I know she will go with the cruiser LOL) and she could pick the color  Hell I like both colors. So if she goes with the black cherry I get it Sunday but if it is blue it is Monday as priority is closed Sundays  

As for the financing I have it set from my credit union. However checkerd flag said they could meet or beat it I said show me but I would not tell them my rate LOL. They actually were a little higher but.....net effect would be 3.00/month so I may just use them. No added fees or any crap or I will just give them a check  I will post some pictures when I get her home 

Now if I can just get eric or shooter to call me about a rack.........

K


----------



## BubbaBlue

RedskinFan228 said:


> Now if I can just get eric or shooter to call me about a rack.........


FYI. Shooter's with his family at AI. He'll be home later this afternoon/evening.

When you talk to him, ask him about the itchy horses.  
.


----------



## Cobia Seeker

The Tacoma TRD comes standard with manuel operated lockers.


----------



## SkunkApe

*Shout out!!*

Shooter, 
I got a 05 Tundra 4x4 Crew Cab, not that the dimensions matter so much, but I'm looking to get a Front mounted rod holder. I heard you guys do customs. What sort of $$ am I looking at??


----------



## vripley

Hail to the Redskins!

Did you end out getting the FJ? I have a TRD FJC and love it. It is perfect for the beach.

I attached a picture of two TRD's on AI. My truck is on the right.










BTW - I started an FJ Cruiser off-road club for the NE (we have 45 members from: MD, DC, VA, NJ, DE, PA, NY and WV). Come check out our forum:
http://www.fjbruisers.org/forum

And website:
http://www.fjbruisers.org

See on the sand!

-Rip


----------



## Fish'n Critter

*Midsize P/U works pretty Good*



dsurf said:


> I love the Tacoma, but let's been accurate....the V6 only has* 236 HP with 266 ft lbs of torque.*....


True Tacoma not a Hercules but I've found it does the job. I now have 07 Tacoma Crew 4x4 I had a 05 Nissan Frontier King 4x4,it actually had a little better power not alot but noticiable 265 HP. then Tacoma!
Anyway had have Crew needed it to haul Grandchildren fishing with me. I work with a guy who has the Toy FJ and he loves said it's very good off road vehicle. Bottomline it's what works for you.not what others have ,this Midsize truck fits me very well and still gives me some hauling capacity. I had several Hardbody small Nissan P/u's over the years they were real good little trucks but Midsize is like a whole new Ball Game much more room then old small trucks! 
Goodluck shopping I had fun Pissing off Dealers before I made my best deal. Have FUN!


----------



## RedskinFan228

Well I (with much prodding from the wife) finally decided on a 4runner. Now the worst part. Going back to those same dealers that I fought with to get a great price on the FJ to do it all over again for a 4runner. Either way I should have it Saturday....unless I have to walk out on them a coule times LOL

Ken

Sure wanted an FJ though. LOL


----------



## Fish'n Critter

*4 Runner very good pick!*

It has same under pinnings as Tacama! Have fun!


----------



## RedskinFan228

Got the 4runner sport edition. Sweet ride. Cant wait to take it to Htteras and see how she does.


----------



## vripley

Congrats! You will be very happy with the 4Runner.


----------



## RedskinFan228

So far I love it. Still have not had it on the beach LOL Gonna try for an organ inlet trip Sunday. Now if they would just make one that gets 35 MPG we would be all set


----------



## The Crew

*Opinion and Link*

Here's a link to a long thread on the FJ Cruiser (very honest discussion).

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=539212&highlight=cruiser

If I were buying a new 4x4 I'd definitely go with the Toyota Tundra Double Cab. Great off-road, great cargo, and great room and comfort for family! Plus...its a MAN's TRUCK!   

Interesting to see what gets us all talking! lol


----------



## SkyPup

*Go Trail Blazer*

My trail blazer does everything i want and ask it to do... It starts... gets me from point A to point B.. no matter if it is snowing, raining or a drive on the beach. A eight point buck will fit in the back with the seat down.. or tied to the racks on the top, if you want to impress your neighbors


----------



## vripley

Ain't that the truth!



RedskinFan228 said:


> Now if they would just make one that gets 35 MPG we would be all set


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

*FJ Cruiser*

I bought a FJ three weeks ago it doesn't have the rack on top but since I'v had it put a rod rack inside(store bought),it'll hold 9 rods. I have a friend that has one in upper state NY and swears by the FJ.Not bad on gas until you break it in.Will have it on the sand this fall(AI). TRIGGER


----------



## vripley

Hey Trigger,

Come checkout our off-road club: www.fjbruiser.org

And, join in the off-road talk:
www.fjbruisers.org/forum

We have 48 members. 46 of them own FJ's.



-Rip



TRIGGERFISH said:


> I bought a FJ three weeks ago it doesn't have the rack on top but since I'v had it put a rod rack inside(store bought),it'll hold 9 rods. I have a friend that has one in upper state NY and swears by the FJ.Not bad on gas until you break it in.Will have it on the sand this fall(AI). TRIGGER


----------



## lil red jeep

*opinions on 4x4's*

I have to say that I'm a proud owner of an 89 Jeep Grand Wagoneer in great shape. Lousy on gas but i've never been stuck (knock on wood) and it hauls the family to the beach no problem. I am a Jeep guy and if I had to go with a truck for just me and the Mrs., I'd go the Rubicon 4 door. To haul the family, I've seen a lot of Jeep Commanders running up and down the beach without a problem. 

The Tundra four door is Hot! and tons of power. Tons of money too! Those are my choices if I had 35K burning a hole in my pocket. BTW, if any of you have a spare 35K burning a hole in yours, please let me know!

Remember Jeep stands for J.ust E.mpty E.very P.ocket! lol


----------



## TugCapn

*Toyota Tacoma 4 dr.*

I have a 06 Tacoma that I put a Fabtech 6" suspension lift, 3" body lift, 18" wheels w/ 35"x12.5" MTZ Mickey's. Go to www.toyotanation.com then choose gallery, scroll down to Tacoma, click on that and you will see 3 pics of my truck posted. That will give you idea of lifted version of a Yota


----------



## fyremanjef

*suv*

I have an 04 GMC Yukon. I love it. Got it used, I was debating over a Pathfinder, but mine was the same price range but Its bigger. I like the space inside and my truck does the job on the beach at AI. Plus with the bigger back, with the seat folded down, I can haul quite a bit of crap with me onto the sand.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

B R J, I to have a 89 Jeep cherokee pioneer and yes it does the job on the sand but sence I'v bought the FJ I need to get rid of the Jeep and it's on the market, I'v had alot of Jeeps in my time,don't get me wrong I do like them but needed a change and if this doesn't work out for me then I'll go back to my first love(Jeep). TRIGGER


----------



## piratefins

Nice choice on the runner, here's to many care free miles for ya. Hope it last as long as my 92 xcab truck 289,000 original miles, oil changes only besides the clutch change @ 150k and I drive it like I stole it.


----------



## TugCapn

TugCapn said:


> I have a 06 Tacoma that I put a Fabtech 6" suspension lift, 3" body lift, 18" wheels w/ 35"x12.5" MTZ Mickey's. Go to www.toyotanation.com then choose gallery, scroll down to Tacoma, click on that and you will see 3 pics of my truck posted. That will give you idea of lifted version of a Yota


Here is a pic of the YOTA ON ROIDS


----------



## lil red jeep

TRIGGERFISH said:


> B R J, I to have a 89 Jeep cherokee pioneer and yes it does the job on the sand but sence I'v bought the FJ I need to get rid of the Jeep and it's on the market, I'v had alot of Jeeps in my time,don't get me wrong I do like them but needed a change and if this doesn't work out for me then I'll go back to my first love(Jeep). TRIGGER


This is my third Grand Wagoneer and one of the things I like about them is how easy they are to work on. The problem is I have to work on them too often! One day I'll put a small lift under it(2" max) and slightly bigger tires. For now, my two 16 year olds are looking forward to driving to high school this year. It's a head turner. 2 weeks ago at Corolla I had a guy and his wife drive up and shoot a whole roll of film of it. I should have charged them. The FJ's are nice. Don't know how much room there is in them though. Check out TLC4X4.com and look at what these guys are doing with the old FJ's. Crazy money is all I can say.

I think Redskinfan will love the 4 Runner. Lots of good miles to be had in one of them!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

The FJ is my retirement vehicle, my son has his own car and the wife isn't much of a beach or fish person, I got a call yesterday about my 89 Jeep Cherokee and the guy will be over this weekend to give me cash.


----------



## t58martin

I own a 06' Xterra off road edition. It is a great truck on and off road. Mileage sucks if you decide to put your foot into it. It's got a few horses. Well thought out and well implemented.


My next 4 x 4 I'm going to take a hard look at the 4 door rubicon by jeep. That'll be a copuple years though.


----------



## TugCapn

*TRD on Racing Circuit*

To whom it may concern,

Just a note to those who care. The Toyota is one of the best up & coming Trucks: 4x4 & PreRunner on the off-road circuit. They are becoming more & more involved in the Baja series also. Toyota Racing Development is just what it says. Don't get me wrong, I have owned a Jeep Wrangler, but IMO it could not compete with my Tacoma in the desert. The Jeep is one of the BADDEST Crawlers you can have, but every vehicle has it's STRONG & WEAK points and desert is not a Jeeps STRONG point as Crawling is NOT a stong point of a Toyota......PEACE OUT.


----------



## Dyhard

Don't put a new car or truck on the beach. You will never get the salt out of it. 
Disregard this advice if you have more money than you can spend.


----------

